# Oops- broke my rod



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Broke my 8wt after over excitedly setting the hook on a 400lb boulder Saturday. My guess is, in combination of lifting too hard and the cold weather is why it snapped. (wasn't an expensive model) Regardless, I'm in the market for a newer better one. Any advice for a budget minded fly nut who can't live without a steelie rod? 200 bones is around the *max* I can spend.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Any warranty with that rod? Clearwater 2 Orvis inexpensive, and the shop is in Ravenna!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

i love my sage FLi i recently purchased alot of shops are liquidating them as they are no longer producing that model. Do an internet search. found this one for 211 probably can get it even cheaper if you search hard. 
http://www.redtruckflyfishing.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/vpid/5626779/vpcsid/0/SFV/32649


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> Any warranty with that rod? Clearwater 2 Orvis inexpensive, and the shop is in Ravenna!


Great advice! Stop at TMF in Ravenna....Frank & the boys will fix you up & you'll walk away with change. GREAT folks!
Mike


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys- TMF is gonna get a visit soon. I really like the look of the Clearwater and am going to check one out. My former rod had no warrenty, so maybe it is a blessing in disguise. I get to buy a new toy! Thanks again!


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

steelheader007 said:


> Any warranty with that rod? Clearwater 2 Orvis inexpensive, and the shop is in Ravenna!


I love my Orvis rod. And this is my second one as I stepped on my last one while trying to combine keeping a fish in the water, not letting him get off the hook while grabbing and aiming the camera.

I happened to be a few miles away from the Orvis store so I took it in and they really do not flinch at replacing a rod that you admittedly broke through no fault of theirs.

The Clearwaters are covered by the 25 year no-fault warranty so they really are one of the best deals out there.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I concur with the sage statement. you can find their closeouts for a fraction of what they were new. and these are top of the line rods. even their Launch series, the $200 rods are getting rave reviews. Orvis rods, unless you go for the Helios are way overpriced in my opinion.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fli's and the Clearwaters are really good rods for the money. I would also consider a Scott A2 since they are a little bit better rod and tough. But you wont go wrong with any of these!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll 2nd Patricio's advice,TC1


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

WhoolyBugger, I broke my Orvis Clearwater 10ft 7wt New Years Day bending it to reach the tip and clear the ice from the guides. I sent it back to them, they called me the day they got it and asked which new rod I wanted, 9.5 or 10ft 7wt. No problems, it should be here Friday. Great customer service, and no I don't buy all their clothes and 200 dollar dog beds. Used it for 3 years and now I get a new one.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Their clothing are to much for me! But Hannah sure would like one those 200 dollar beds though!


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Their clothing are to much for me! But Hannah sure would like one those 200 dollar beds though!


Come on, you don't have a need for a $500 suede jacket or some nice patchwork pants circa 1962?

No idea why a company with such great fishing gear has such weird clothing options.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok, if were going to crack on Orvis- I think every angler should have one of these to see what fly the guy next to you is using....http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...885&group_id=786&cat_id=13377&subcat_id=13378


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

GoodOne BF.....

I have been looking at which fly rod to buy in the near future as well.... and the best deal and bang for the buck i found.....is the Reddingtin Red.Fly 2 in a 10' 7w or 10' 8w ... infact Gander Mountain in Canton has a couple for 149.99.. with tube.. the're owned by Sage and has a lifetime warranty...... I have been looking and researching for a few months now... this by far is IMO is the way to go...

Frank

Frank


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

Buckeyefly said:


> Ok, if were going to crack on Orvis- I think every angler should have one of these to see what fly the guy next to you is using....http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...885&group_id=786&cat_id=13377&subcat_id=13378


They crack me up. They definitely have a portion of their clients who fall into the "too much money to know what to do with" category. Do love their gear though.


----------



## fisher (Feb 7, 2008)

St Croix re-designed the Legend Ultra last year and if you shop hard you can find one for a little over $200. This rod is a liftime rod. 
Here a a few hints to find other deals:
flyshopcloseouts.com
MRFC.com
westfly.com/classifieds


----------

